# Tip for drinking fleet!



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Okay, I just had glass ONE in preparation for tomorrow. (This is my 3rd colonoscopy in six years.)







Insted of buying the FLEET brand, I bought the Eckerd generic. (It's called Oral Saline Laxative--it's a lemon flavor). I mixed it with Diet Sprite, and I tell you, it's not that bad! I was able to swallow it pretty easily and I didn't even gag! So, I personally recommend the Eckerd brand over the regular Fleet.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

How long did it take to work, and did it hurt a lot? Do you regularly have a lot of pain though?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

The Fleet began working in about 30 minutes. I was in the bathroom for about two hours. Then, I napped for a little bit and took the second dose. There was no pain involved with the prepping; however, I did wake up for a minute during my scope today. I had some discomfort/pain but it was okay. It's done!!


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I had to drink that golightly stuff. A friend told me that after I drink it to head straight to the bathroom. Well with me, that was not the case. Maybe about 1 hour later it started to kick in. In a way I wish I would have had the fleet stuff. Waiting around for the bowels to move was such a drag. I surely thought that I would be running to the LOO. I guess its just me who suffers from CG. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I think it all depends on many factors including your own GI tract and how it reacts to one thing or another.It took time for Fleet Prep to work with me and I wasnï¿½t all cleaned out. The colonoscopy wasnï¿½t performed.I have since learned going on a liquid diet before any prep helps, as well as avoiding fiber supplements for a few days and using Ducolax with the Fleet Prep.Iï¿½m going to have either a repeat try or barium enema. I also found out that if the Barium Enema does not come out Milk of Magnesium after the enema will do the trick.There are so many individual variables and Doctorï¿½s with different but not complete knowledge I suspect things are hard to predict.Consider yourself lucky!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

It has been my belief for sometime now, that what you eat and how much of what you eat is perhaps the largest factor in how effectie a preoperative bower prep is. I honestly think that too much emphasis is placed on complete cleansing with one application of a purgative...such as the dreaded gallon of foul tasting substance routine. I have my second colonoscopy scheduled for this coming Monday...this time,like last time, I begin a light diet four or five days prior to the test..nothing drastic, just less intake and no red meat, or hard to digest foods. Increase liquids and as the test draws closer, the intake is reduced slowly. Two days prior to the test, I take two Dulcolax tablets at 10 PM, and then two tablets the next morning at 10 AM (the day before the test)...also only clear liquids taken in on the day prior....two more tablets at 4 PM...and thats it. Nothing by mouth after midnight....I have the test at 0700 the next morning....works great, not traumatic and everyone is happy. I often read all these extensive steps taken to clean out the system and you have to wonder just how much is necessary? I mean you don't need dynamite to kill a rabbit....


----------

